# PA Nails Hunter Harrasser!



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

its good that someone was finaly charged with harassing hunters, BUT $500 isnt that much of a fine. imo, it should have been atleast 10 times that much....for the first offense


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> its good that someone was finaly charged with harassing hunters, BUT $500 isnt that much of a fine. imo, it should have been atleast 10 times that much....for the first offense


Yeah, I thought the same thing. $5K would be much more effective a deterrent, but at least the law was enforced. Hopefully repeat offenders get hit with a serious pocket book crippler, like $10K for te second offense, and $25K plus a year in prison for a third offense. 

Either that, or let's propose to the F&GC a new season on hunter harrassers? That'll stop em. :devil:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*That is awesome*

Last year my wife was hunting on our 500 acre lease she was going to shoot a buck in one of our fields and a Car on the road below started blowing the horn like crazy. She was 200 yards or so up int he field but they must have saw the deer and her blaze orange. I wish I could have caught up with them, So they could have been fined! Hopefully word will get out.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

It's great they actually fined her but you know she can go run to PETA and they'll probably shell out the $500 for her. They need to up the fines if they want it to be effective.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

All they need to do is tie that law in with the game laws. She drove a car to get there? Call the tow truck.

I wonder how much the fine was for her trespassing?


----------



## fatfingers (Mar 29, 2006)

Well good, folks need to know that that is no way to behave.

Good.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Seems to me the tresspassing issue has merit, the hunters had permission to be there, I'm betting she didn't, I wish they'd "thrown the book" at her for ALL charges they could prove......perhaps that would have sent the proper message??


----------

